

AI Principles – Bayes' Theorem for Everyone - jgotti92
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA1055F8D7BB93403

======
mjklin
Speaking of "cherished hypothesis", this guy's is that he is a good enough
presenter to do justice to this material. Should've done A-B testing with a
pro and gone with him.

